# Pax taking advantage of 5min wait time



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

I've had so many pax showing up right before my timer hits 0
Wait time should be 2min just like pool or else these riders are not going to ever change.

Had this lady yesterday calling me right after she requested her ride to tell me it would take her 5 min to come down. Shows up after 7 min with 5 oversized luggage. I am pretty sure, she gave me a 1 star rating after I told her she should have ordered XL and requested the ride once she was at the lobby.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

FuberNYC said:


> I've had so many pax showing up right before my timer hits 0
> Wait time should be 2min just like pool or else these riders are not going to ever change.
> 
> Had this lady yesterday calling me right after she requested her ride to tell me it would take her 5 min to come down. Shows up after 7 min with 5 oversized luggage. I am pretty sure, she gave me a 1 star rating after I told her she should have ordered XL and requested the ride once she was at the lobby.


Wild guess. No tip either.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

When they try to do this to me I'll sometimes wait until they're reaching for the door to open it, then pull away and no show them. If they want to waste my time then I waste theirs and take some of their money.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

FuberNYC said:


> Shows up after 7 min with 5 oversized luggag


Why did you not cancel at 5 minutes?

You enabled her selfishness.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Jufkii said:


> Wild guess. No tip either.


Bingo


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

elelegido said:


> When they try to do this to me I'll sometimes wait until they're reaching for the door to open it, then pull away and no show them. If they want to waste my time then I waste theirs and take some of their money.


LOL, I'll try that next time


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Why did you not cancel at 5 minutes?
> 
> You enabled her selfishness.


It was boosting 1.5X. Got the request 2 minutes before the boost was over


----------



## Damiannn (Jan 1, 2017)

Riders are aware that we have to wait 5 min before we can leave & still be compensated for the time & effort. I'm under the impression that some of them deliberately make contact between 4-5 min to say they are on their way out of the building just to keep the driver waiting there, even though they aren't showing up. I've had several "riders" do this to me.

Don't wait anymore. Even if you see them at 5:00, the app asks them to be ready when they request a ride. They wasted 5 min of your time that you will not be compensated for. Waste their time & take their money. Don't wait for people who are trying to screw us over. Uber doesnt make it worth it for us & they enable pax to screw us more.
Dont wait. 5 min is all you need to wait to take their money & find your next ride.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

They (the customer) pulls the same crap to us taxi drivers. I've had to sit 10 minutes in front of someones house waiting before, then have them cancel, and get nothing, or worse, a $4.20 cab ride.

Believe it or not, thanks to uber, these sorts of delays have dropped significantly and now 80% of them or so are out in under 5 minutes. I honestly think i have uber to thank for that LOL


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

FuberNYC said:


> It was boosting 1.5X. Got the request 2 minutes before the boost was over


And it wasnt worth it. Never drive desperate.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

If you work full time, you can spend an hour waiting some days.


----------



## tucstwo (Jan 16, 2016)

In my market, after 2 minutes Uber starts charging then. I know, big deal a whole $0.54 for 3 minutes of waiting but then after 5 I can and do cancel and leave. But it should be just like pool, 2 mins or you're beat. No show fee should be higher as well.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I've done the 'lesson' cancel.
Meaning, I know they get 5 mins, but after driving 10-12 mins to go get them, they weren't ready?
I cancelled after 3 mins and left (when I knew there were no other cars available nearby).
Want to waste my time? We'll both have times wasted!


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

My wheels start rolling around 4:30


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

I've got the five minute no-show thing down to science.


I start my stopwatch the second the app acknowledges I've arrived.
I put my car in park, I send one text saying: "Out front. Black honda civic".
If the PAX is calling or texting me excuses I don't respond, just read/listen.
At 4:30 I prepare an educational text message about respecting the drivers time.

At 4:45 I send that text, lock my doors, and begin rolling away slowly. If the PAX is chasing after me, I drive _just_ fast enough that they can't keep up. If they do happen to catch up, I do not unlock my doors under any circumstance.
At 5:15 I cancel no-show (I allow a buffer just to make sure Uber doesn't screw me)


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

There are times it pays to wait. Early mornings people order Uber to go to the airport. They're afraid that they won't find anyone if they wait till they're ready so they stalk the app and request whenever they see a car. It's worth it to wait. 
If they make me wait, I cancel as no show on Monday or Tuesday mornings, then have them re request me, as they're likely business travelers not paying for the ride, and the cancel fee is my "tip" for waiting for them. Perfectly within the rules as I'm allowed to cancel after 5 minutes.


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

I've don't that. Canceled, collect my fee, and got the same ping again. I find it hilarious.


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

I will usually wait 10 minutes but I hide my aux cord and mints before they enter. I leave out the water - I'm not a monster


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> When they try to do this to me I'll sometimes wait until they're reaching for the door to open it, then pull away and no show them. If they want to waste my time then I waste theirs and take some of their money.


If I saw that happen I would literally laugh myself into a stroke.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

A_Driver said:


> I've don't that. Canceled, collect my fee, and got the same ping again. I find it hilarious.


Is it awkward? I've always logged off and driven away.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

t5contra said:


> My wheels start rolling around 4:30


I give it to the 4:45 mark before I start my car, but at 5:00 I've cancelled and I'm rolling on (knowing I don't start my timer until a few seconds after I've officially arrived).


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Believe it or not, thanks to uber, these sorts of delays have dropped significantly and now 80% of them or so are out in under 5 minutes. I honestly think i have uber to thank for that LOL


Every cloud....


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> I give it to the 4:45 mark before I start my car, but at 5:00 I've cancelled and I'm rolling on (knowing I don't start my timer until a few seconds after I've officially arrived).


Depending upon my mood and any response from the rider, I'll give them a minute or two or I'll leave at 4:00 cancel at 5:00


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

GalinMcMahon said:


> Is it awkward? I've always logged off and driven away.


Last time it happened the Pax said she was sorry. It's still pretty new here and the Pax need training. Mine cost $5 per lesson, $150 for advanced lessons.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Here is one....1 morning on airport run I get dispatched to an area that is notorius for late coming out......so at 10 mins she comes out I open trunk and say "your lucky other drivers would have left at 5mins I am still here good morning.....her response....."good fing morning to you"......I just closed the trunk got in car and left her standing next to her luggage saying have a good morning you cussed at me so I'm leaving.........sorry after I break the cardinal rules of 5 mins and she cussed me out she can find someone else to take her I don't play like that


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

they do not educate the pax to be on time, instead they refund their late fees all the time. im getting sick of the pax ordering an uber before the check.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

GalinMcMahon said:


> Is it awkward? I've always logged off and driven away.


I've done it and told them uber is trying a new thing where the ride is automatically cancelled at 5 minutes as they prefer to have us driving now that there are so many drivers around. But that it's not all the time as they're just rolling it out a few accounts at a time.

So far no one has seemed to disbelieve me and it hasn't hurt my rating. But since we didn't have cancel fees here for a while (just reinstated them) it's been a while.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

shiftydrake said:


> Here is one....1 morning on airport run I get dispatched to an area that is notorius for late coming out......so at 10 mins she comes out I open trunk and say "your lucky other drivers would have left at 5mins I am still here good morning.....her response....."good fing morning to you"......I just closed the trunk got in car and left her standing next to her luggage saying have a good morning you cussed at me so I'm leaving.........sorry after I break the cardinal rules of 5 mins and she cussed me out she can find someone else to take her I don't play like that


Please tell me you canceled no show and got the fee.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Nope.....no cancel fee in the can biz ......but got $120 street hail 5 mins later


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

shiftydrake said:


> Nope.....no cancel fee in the can biz ......but got $120 street hail 5 mins later


I would have 1 uped it. I would have drove 3 blocks away, intersected her next ping n just sat there while we played cat and mouse until 1 of us got tired and it wouldn't have been me.


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Once got a request from a well-known high rise that houses many 1% earners. At the 5 min mark, the pax texted me to tell me he would be down in 3 mins. It was a slow night so I decided to wait against my better judgement. After 4 mins, he shows up with whom I believe to be his spouse outside the main entrance and identifies my car. He then proceeded to chat with some friends while my engine was running.

I cancelled as a no-show and drove off...

Best part was this was one of the coldest nights our city had had in a while.

When you enable these entitled a**holes, they go as far as you will let them. Someone had to remind that jacka** that not everyone is his slave for hire.


----------



## Mr Ocasio (Aug 9, 2016)

My rule is stopwatch as soon as the app acknowledges I have arrived. Text at 4 minutes cancel at 6 minutes regardless if passenger answered text or not. Also if pax enter wrong pick up address it is an auto cancel. Pax will enter an address a block or two away to avoid high surge. 6 min cancel is to make sure UBER does not screw me Ive had to fight for cancel fees before


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I arrive set timer for 6 mins because if you cancel at 4:59 Uber will not pay the cancel fee. I start rolling away between 3:30 and 4:00, depends on my mood. 

My text (keyboard shortcut "UberC") - 

Uber Cancelled 

We're sorry to inform you your Uber has been been canceled due to a longer than 5 minute delay getting to the car. Your account has been charged the applicable cancellation fee. Our driver's time is very important to us here at Uber. When you're ready for pickup please request another driver, but keep in mind any delay may result in another cancellation. Too many delay cancellations may result in your Uber account being closed. 

This message has been sent from an unmonitored device. Thank you for choosing Uber.


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

Mark Johnson said:


> Once got a request from a well-known high rise that houses many 1% earners. At the 5 min mark, the pax text me to tell me he would be down in 3 mins. It was a slow night so I decided to wait against my better judgement. After 4 mins, he shows up with whom I believe to be his spouse and identifies my car. He then proceeded to chat with some friends outside the lobby entrance.
> 
> I cancelled as a no-show and drove off...
> 
> ...


1% don't use uberx


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

t5contra said:


> 1% don't use uberx


They do here.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

When I was a noob I took a request 20min away and when I got there they texted me saying they need an additional couple min. I was so pist wasting 20min for a cancelation fee (this was also when I learned to not accept a request more than 7min away). 

Anyway I patiently waited 10min saw the pax approaching my car and canceled right in their face. Felt great.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

Had a (supposed) Uber driver try to push the 5 minute window. He texted me that he was on his way down as soon as I showed up then proceeded to make me wait 5 more minutes. I cancelled then he called right away. I explained that he needed to request when he is ready and that we only wait 5 minutes. He slung the F at me so I hung up and reported a serious violation. Hopefully it gets escalated so he loses access on both apps.


----------



## cindym (Apr 24, 2016)

I text after 3 min, call after 4 (if no reply) pull away at 5, and let the pax cancel, so my cx rate won't take a hit. Uber deactivates here at 10%. 

I pulled up once and got this text. I started to reply telling them to cancel and reorder later, but just waited the 5 and left instead. I got my $3.75 and he learned to wait until he was ready to ping. ;-)


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

Pulled up to a PAX Saturday night who was smoking a cigarette and chatting on his cell phone. He held up his pointer finger to indicate I was to wait. The second time he did it I cancelled the ride (under 5 minutes) and drove off. Only regret was not watching his face as I drove away.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

cindym said:


> I text after 3 min, call after 4 (if no reply) pull away at 5, and let the pax cancel, so my cx rate won't take a hit. Uber deactivates here at 10%.
> 
> I pulled up once and got this text. I started to reply telling them to cancel and reorder later, but just waited the 5 and left instead. ;-)


Ooh, I hate that. Although the one time I did wait the lady was very nice and appreciative. Tipped too.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I wont wait more than 5 minutes unless it's Select or Boosting.

If I see the pax approaching me at the 5min mark, I'll take them. I'm not enough of a dick to drive away.

I had one though, back when I did Pool, that I got there waited 2 minutes and drove off. I had the Cadillac for the first weekend, hadn't opted out of Pool yet. It was a dead end street so I had to turn around and drive by the house. There he was, all excited... big smile on his face that he got a Cadillac with Pool....

...as I slowly roll right past him. Nope, not today...



UberChicago80 said:


> I will usually wait 10 minutes but I hide my aux cord and mints before they enter. I leave out the water - I'm not a monster


You disgusts me!


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> They do here.


They do here as well. Gazillionaire Palm Beachers use mostly UberX and act as if they've ordered a limo.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

simpsonsverytall said:


> If you work full time, you can spend an hour waiting some days.


Easily. 5 minutes x 20 rides = 100 minutes. Over an hour and a half sitting idle at the side of the road with the blinkers on.


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

Like another driver posted, I saw a guy walking out the door at 5 minutes and waited because it was a slow mid-morning 10am, he opened the door and I said jokingly, "You almost missed me, I could've cancelled 10 seconds ago!" And he said in a not joking manner, "So what, there are 4000 other Ubers I can request.""I silently reached over and cancelled the ride as a no-show, and turned to him to say, "Have a nice day!" The rider asked, "What is that supposed to mean?" And I told him, "I cancelled the trip because you were not here within 5 minutes of my arrival. You cannot talk to me like that in my vehicle." If I was unprofessional, I would post the video for you all because this millennial snowflake lost his precious little spoiled mind. 

I play the video every couple days to make me happy.

I never start the trip until verbal contact and axhole screening has been completed


----------



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

Ha! One of my pool riders got upset with me because I left the second rider after waiting 2 minutes ... she called and told me she was coming down but why would you request a ride on a busy city street if you will not be waiting on the curb when the driver gets there? These people are a joke sometimes.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

As soon as I pull up to a uberx ride I start the 5min count down. I don't even text or call.


----------



## cindym (Apr 24, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> As soon as I pull up to a uberx ride I start the 5min count down. I don't even text or call.


 If you don't text or call, and they ask for an adjustment, they will usually get it, and you'll lose that fee. Uber doesn't even inform you when fares are adjusted at the pax request. If you don't routinely check previous fares, you won't know.

If you make an effort to contact them, you will get the fee, even if Uber erroneously allows the pax to adjust it. But you'll have to contact Uber to adjust it back.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

elelegido said:


> When they try to do this to me I'll sometimes wait until they're reaching for the door to open it, then pull away and no show them. If they want to waste my time then I waste theirs and take some of their money.


I had a woman pull my door handle at the exact moment I cancelled as a no show and put the car in drive. I explained to her that I cancelled. She requests a new ride and I get the ping. I drive her to her destination and she rates me a 1.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

cindym said:


> I text after 3 min, call after 4 (if no reply) pull away at 5, and let the pax cancel, so my cx rate won't take a hit. Uber deactivates here at 10%.
> 
> I pulled up once and got this text. I started to reply telling them to cancel and reorder later, but just waited the 5 and left instead. I got my $3.75 and he learned to wait until he was ready to ping. ;-)


Although a pax cancel does not impact your own cancelation rate, it is still a cancel and is combined with all cancels in determining if you get deactivated


----------



## cindym (Apr 24, 2016)

I'll need a link to believe that. We aren't penalized for pax cancels unless we are more than 5 minutes late.

I know three that have been deactivated when they hit 10%, and those were all their own cancels. That's why I don't cancel, I make the pax do it. If they don't, I log out and go home, since I won't get a ping until they do. They can't ping anyone else until they cx, so they are in more of a bind than I am. When I log back in, it's always done, and my cx rate hasn't changed.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Move your car and hide cancel get your fee. When they ping again pick them up and make them wait....


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

cindym said:


> I'll need a link to believe that. We aren't penalized for pax cancels unless we are more than 5 minutes late.
> 
> I know three that have been deactivated when they hit 10%, and those were all their own cancels. That's why I don't cancel, I make the pax do it. If they don't, I log out and go home, since I won't get a ping until they do. They can't ping anyone else until they cx, so they are in more of a bind than I am. When I log back in, it's always done, and my cx rate hasn't changed.


Below is part of the message I received from uber when I questioned why I got a high cancelation email when my cancelation rate was low:

"Sorry for the trouble and I appreciate your professionalism in handling this matter. I know that you strive to provide a good and quality service, please continue to do so. The message you received is system generated and it detects all the cancelled transactions from riders and partners. It serves as a reminder and it is sent to almost all our partners. "


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

elelegido said:


> When they try to do this to me I'll sometimes wait until they're reaching for the door to open it, then pull away and no show them. If they want to waste my time then I waste theirs and take some of their money.


Last night, at @ 11:28pm I got a ping to pick up a female PAX. The trip took me 18+ minutes to get there. Once I got there, I contacted her that I was outside in her driveway. She said that she would be down in a minute, about a total of 10 minutes waiting, I canceled the trip (as a No Show), and drove off. Less than 2 minutes later, she calls me, and she says she can't see me. Told her that I canceled the trip as I was tired of waiting. I guess it didn't strike her, that 20+ minutes wasn't enough time to be ready. Then a PAX before her wanted to stop to PU something. Went into Arbys's and ordered food... she was in there almost 8 minutes (25 minutes to go 9 miles in very light interstate (speeds of 50-70), traffic). And a NO TIPPER at that. I'm done making stops, PAX don't care that time wasted on waiting, cost the drivers money. Will be doing a fare review.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sueron said:


> The trip took me 18+ minutes to get there.


'Nuff said.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I have a dash cam that works great as a waiting timer. Once I stop the car, after 5 minutes the dash cam announces "Parking Mode On". That's my cue to cancel and move, and then the cam announces, "Beginning normal recording".


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Lyft starts paying me 12 cents per minute from the moment I arrive.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

I really don't understand the mentality sometimes. It seems that some put more effort into canceling, than trying to get your PAX into your vehicle, and start your trip. Why invest 6-10 minutes to get to location. Wait 5 minutes, then cancel to collect a meager 3.75. Only to have to drive away, wait for the next ping, and invest drive time again.

I am very proactive in getting the PAX moving and in m car. Can't make any money if the wheels are not turning.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

JimS said:


> Lyft starts paying me 12 cents per minute from the moment I arrive.


That's a whole $7.20 per hour. You'll get rich!


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Mattio41 said:


> I really don't understand the mentality sometimes. It seems that some put more effort into canceling, than trying to get your PAX into your vehicle, and start your trip. Why invest 6-10 minutes to get to location. Wait 5 minutes, then cancel to collect a meager 3.75. Only to have to drive away, wait for the next ping, and invest drive time again.
> 
> I am very proactive in getting the PAX moving and in m car. Can't make any money if the wheels are not turning.


I've often thought the same Mattio41. Many on here just love to cancel. Cracks me up that they will wait exactly 5 minutes and even if the PAX is close to the car they will cancel & drive away. Makes 0 sense. Also why not call or text?? Get them in the car!


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

PTUber said:


> I've often thought the same Mattio41. Many on here just love to cancel. Cracks me up that they will wait exactly 5 minutes and even if the PAX is close to the car they will cancel & drive away. Makes 0 sense. Also why not call or text?? Get them in the car!


I have made it a point to call my PAX 5 minutes before arrival. Introduce myself, let them know my ETA. Ask them to start preparing their party to embark. And to watch for my arrival. Since I started doing that, I think the longest I have waited is about 2 minutes. Many are in the doorway waiting, or even outside.


----------



## cindym (Apr 24, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Below is part of the message I received from uber when I questioned why I got a high cancelation email when my cancelation rate was low:
> 
> "Sorry for the trouble and I appreciate your professionalism in handling this matter. I know that you strive to provide a good and quality service, please continue to do so. The message you received is system generated and it detects all the cancelled transactions from riders and partners. It serves as a reminder and it is sent to almost all our partners. "


And this is why I usually stay on the St Louis page. Different markets are vastly different. Without knowing what you consider to be "low" cx, in St Louis they deactivate at 10%. Other cities would consider that to be low. But we are a supersaturated market, and there is no reason for Uber to allow drivers to cancel often, we are a cheap commodity. The riders app shows crowds of drivers in every spot in the whole metropolitan area. These drivers griping about long drives towards PU or one or two minute waits at PU don't apply here. Most of the pings we get (and they are fewer and farther apart the last two months) are a minute or two away, sometimes right where we are staged, and the pax usually aren't ready, as they pinged early - thinking it would be a longer wait. if we don't feel like waiting a couple minutes for them to arrive, they can re-ping and have another car waiting before we are out of sight. Even though it is a great idea, we can't call them "5 minutes before arrival." Here, it pays to wait for them to come out, since they are seldom minimum rides. Except for Clayton and DT, fares here are usually longer. Cancelling 5 rides out of 50, whether we wait 5 minutes and get paid for them or not, means we are deactivated. So we wait, or text them and suggest that if they cancel quick enough, and re-ping someone when they are ready, they "can avoid the $5 fee that Uber imposes." We usually text that AFTER the 5 minutes are up, so that we will get $3.75 if they do cx, but prefer they come out and start what is usually at least a $10 ride, and often quite a bit more.

And while they do send out huge batches of those warning e-mails, occasionally to someone that shouldn't have gotten one, it's NOT to "almost all our partners" ... a clue that that is an old email; they call us drivers now, not partners any more. I've only cancelled one ride in the last 700, and 50 rides later that 2% dropped back to 0%, and have never gotten a warning e-mail. Those warnings may be based on both rider and driver cx, but deactivations are NOT. They are based only on your cx. They need to base warnings on both. They send those warnings after several combined cancellations, but if you make your 4th and 5th cx the same day here, you will be deactivated before they send the warning. Different markets.

And here, UberX gets paid 20 cents a minute to wait, so we have no problem with multiple stops. $12 an hour to wait (and $18 for XL and $24 for Select) is actually more than we average any more, those days of averaging $20-30 or more per hour ended 2 months ago. In fact, I have a friend that had a 66 minute, 6 mile fare on NYE that ended up being $113 during the surge, so he had NO problem waiting at Taco Bell. ;-)


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

cindym i hear you about different markets and such. I do believe there is a way to be proactive in your efforts.

I do use a couple of predefined texts that I have saved, to basically let the customer know I am there, and a few other ones. If you use an iPhone, it is very easy to set up.

For example is I just type 111, it automatically generates the following.

Hi, this is Matt your Uber driver. I am here to pick you up.

Quick and simple with minimal effort and it serves as an additional reminder. You can set up whatever you like with a different keyboard shortcut.


----------



## cindym (Apr 24, 2016)

Easy on Android, too, and great time savers. I have several also, and use one similar to yours one minute after arrival, since Uber here recommends not contacting the pax before waiting one minute. Mine says "Your Uber driver, Cindy, has arrived at the pin you dropped/address you entered, (I delete one of those) but I don't see you. I am in a dark gray Prius, do you see me?"

I was just saying that it would be impossible here to send one preemptively, 5 minutes before arrival.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

I don't care what Uber says. Depending on my mood, I will either call on my way, or use a predefined text. All I can say is, my wait time on average is less than 2 minutes. Less time waiting, more time driving, less cancellations, and for the most part no issues. No customer has ever complained to say "Hey, you should not have to tell me you are here"...

But whatever works for you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

HPClays said:


> Like another driver posted, I saw a guy walking out the door at 5 minutes and waited because it was a slow mid-morning 10am, he opened the door and I said jokingly, "You almost missed me, I could've cancelled 10 seconds ago!" And he said in a not joking manner, "So what, there are 4000 other Ubers I can request.""I silently reached over and cancelled the ride as a no-show, and turned to him to say, "Have a nice day!" The rider asked, "What is that supposed to mean?" And I told him, "I cancelled the trip because you were not here within 5 minutes of my arrival. You cannot talk to me like that in my vehicle." If I was unprofessional, I would post the video for you all because this millennial snowflake lost his precious little spoiled mind.
> 
> I play the video every couple days to make me happy.
> 
> I never start the trip until verbal contact and axhole screening has been completed


I gotta see this video! Upload to YouTube, unlisted, PM link!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

cindym said:


> Easy on Android, too, and great time savers. I have several also, and use one similar to yours one minute after arrival, since Uber here recommends not contacting the pax before waiting one minute. Mine says "Your Uber driver, Cindy, has arrived at the pin you dropped/address you entered, (I delete one of those) but I don't see you. I am in a dark gray Prius, do you see me?"
> 
> I was just saying that it would be impossible here to send one preemptively, 5 minutes before arrival.


Please tell me you don't go from 3rd person to 1st person in the same sentence on your REAL text?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Sueron said:


> The trip took me 18+ minutes to get there


This was your first mistake, never accept a ping further than 7 minutes away, 10 minutes if the surge is 2.0 or higher.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

Got one of these recently. It was surging 3.8x, and got a ping 6 mins away. I drive up and right before the 5 minute mark, they cancel. I pull up out front anyway because I think I know what they are up to. Sure enough, I get a ping again, and now surge is down to 3.0. They cancel within a minute, and I wait. After 3 minutes I start driving away, but I'm just on the other side of the block. Another ping, down to 1.5x and I sloooooowly drive around. It takes me 5 minutes to get back there. Once I pulled up, I start trip, cancel and contact CSR about their repeated cancels and I get 2 cancel fees out of it. Worst part is, they were going 7 miles...it would have been cheaper to just take the damn trip in the first place.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

LASAC_BER said:


> Got one of these recently. It was surging 3.8x, and got a ping 6 mins away. I drive up and right before the 5 minute mark, they cancel. I pull up out front anyway because I think I know what they are up to. Sure enough, I get a ping again, and now surge is down to 3.0. They cancel within a minute, and I wait. After 3 minutes I start driving away, but I'm just on the other side of the block. Another ping, down to 1.5x and I sloooooowly drive around. It takes me 5 minutes to get back there. Once I pulled up, I start trip, cancel and contact CSR about their repeated cancels and I get 2 cancel fees out of it. Worst part is, they were going 7 miles...it would have been cheaper to just take the damn trip in the first place.


They play that crap I don't pick them up. Had it happen in reverse once, accepted a 2.5 ping, show up, guy isn't there, call he's about 5 miles away, I offer to start the ride and come pick him up. He screams no because of the surge, hangs up and cancels. Guess who got his next ping at 6.5, yep me, would have been cheaper tomdomthe round trip at 2.5.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

LASAC_BER said:


> Got one of these recently. It was surging 3.8x, and got a ping 6 mins away. I drive up and right before the 5 minute mark, they cancel. I pull up out front anyway because I think I know what they are up to. Sure enough, I get a ping again, and now surge is down to 3.0. They cancel within a minute, and I wait. After 3 minutes I start driving away, but I'm just on the other side of the block. Another ping, down to 1.5x and I sloooooowly drive around. It takes me 5 minutes to get back there. Once I pulled up, I start trip, cancel and contact CSR about their repeated cancels and I get 2 cancel fees out of it. Worst part is, they were going 7 miles...it would have been cheaper to just take the damn trip in the first place.


Whenever in the middle of a good surge, I almost immediately call the PAX to confirm their exact pick up location. usually tell them that the app has been giving bad pick ups, Let them know I will be there in 5 minutes to pick them up. Never had one cancel yet, because now the PAX feels obligated to go through because of the contact. It's all a game, and if you play it like chess where you are always thinking 2-3 moves ahead, just plan to outsmart them.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

LASAC_BER said:


> Got one of these recently. It was surging 3.8x, and got a ping 6 mins away. I drive up and right before the 5 minute mark, they cancel. I pull up out front anyway because I think I know what they are up to. Sure enough, I get a ping again, and now surge is down to 3.0. They cancel within a minute, and I wait. After 3 minutes I start driving away, but I'm just on the other side of the block. Another ping, down to 1.5x and I sloooooowly drive around. It takes me 5 minutes to get back there. Once I pulled up, I start trip, cancel and contact CSR about their repeated cancels and I get 2 cancel fees out of it. Worst part is, they were going 7 miles...it would have been cheaper to just take the damn trip in the first place.


Why did you start the trip?


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Why did you start the trip?


Because I can cancel in the first 60 seconds, and I wanted to see what the destination was.



Beur said:


> They play that crap I don't pick them up. Had it happen in reverse once, accepted a 2.5 ping, show up, guy isn't there, call he's about 5 miles away, I offer to start the ride and come pick him up. He screams no because of the surge, hangs up and cancels. Guess who got his next ping at 6.5, yep me, would have been cheaper tomdomthe round trip at 2.5.


Oh, I wasn't planning to do the trip at all. Just wanted them to learn and pay for a couple cancel fees as consequence for playing with me.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

LASAC_BER said:


> Because I can cancel in the first 60 seconds, and I wanted to see what the destination was.
> 
> Oh, I wasn't planning to do the trip at all. Just wanted them to learn and pay for a couple cancel fees as consequence for playing with me.


I didn't know you can cancel within 60 seconds. So after 60 seconds you can't cancel?


----------



## DSB (Dec 4, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I've got the five minute no-show thing down to science.
> 
> 
> I start my stopwatch the second the app acknowledges I've arrived.
> ...


I'm fairly new - and I wish I'd read this earlier! I took a run that was 11 minutes away, I arrived at the pickup and at about 2 minutes, he called and said it would 2.5 more minutes, I wasn't aware we could cancel at 5 minutes, I waited 9 minutes, and then I cancelled. He said he was an Uber driver, too, so he knew. I figured it was 20 minutes from the time he requested the ride and he still wasn't ready? I finally cancelled and felt really bad about it, actually - justified, but, bad. LOL!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

DSB said:


> I'm fairly new - and I wish I'd read this earlier! I took a run that was 11 minutes away, I arrived at the pickup and at about 2 minutes, he called and said it would 2.5 more minutes, I wasn't aware we could cancel at 5 minutes, I waited 9 minutes, and then I cancelled. He said he was an Uber driver, too, so he knew. I figured it was 20 minutes from the time he requested the ride and he still wasn't ready? I finally cancelled and felt really bad about it, actually - justified, but, bad. LOL!


Just like uber riders have expectations about drivers, drivers have expectations about riders. The best riders are the ones who set the pin correctly and enter the car quickly.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

FuberNYC said:


> It was boosting 1.5X. Got the request 2 minutes before the boost was over


You did it for money. There is that.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I've got the five minute no-show thing down to science.
> 
> 
> I start my stopwatch the second the app acknowledges I've arrived.
> ...


I text on arrival and then start timer, that's the buffer time. Engine on at 4.45 then doors locked, wheels rolling at 5.01.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Just like uber riders have expectations about drivers, drivers have expectations about riders. The best riders are the ones who set the pin correctly and enter the car quickly.


They don't set the Pin anymore, the stupid new app does it for them and gets it wrong every single time. Paxs don't know they can tap the Desination dot to get to the screen where they can override Uber's dumb guess with their real location. And of course Uber will never say to them "The pickup Pin & address you've requested actually mean something, so look at it - that's where the driver will go to. It's not the start point for 5-10 mins of phone calls, texts & sitting in one way systems and lights to get to where you really are".


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

t5contra said:


> 1% don't use uberx


The hell they don't !!! Shit thy use Pool


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> They don't set the Pin anymore, the stupid new app does it for them and gets it wrong every single time. Paxs don't know they can tap the Desination dot to get to the screen where they can override Uber's dumb guess with their real location. And of course Uber will never say to them "The pickup Pin & address you've requested actually mean something, so look at it - that's where the driver will go to. It's not the start point for 5-10 mins of phone calls, texts & sitting in one way systems and lights to get to where you really are".


My avatar is me when this happens.......I have found this situation too many times. Aggravating as hell!


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

UberAnt39 said:


> They don't set the Pin anymore, the stupid new app does it for them and gets it wrong every single time. Paxs don't know they can tap the Desination dot to get to the screen where they can override Uber's dumb guess with their real location. And of course Uber will never say to them "The pickup Pin & address you've requested actually mean something, so look at it - that's where the driver will go to. It's not the start point for 5-10 mins of phone calls, texts & sitting in one way systems and lights to get to where you really are".


I call everyone to confirm their location since the update. I love the people who say, "well the app says it's right." These people frequently find themselves without a ride.


----------



## Mexikraut (Jan 11, 2017)

UberChicago80 said:


> I will usually wait 10 minutes but I hide my aux cord and mints before they enter. I leave out the water - I'm not a monster


Dose water and mints help you get tips ? In my opinion we are underpaid and "hell no" I won't buy my pax anything ... this 5 star system already got us butt kissing and fake smiling... even to fubar pool riders.


----------



## skytessa (Dec 12, 2016)

I feel your pain. I've taken so much crap from PAX bc I'm terrified of the low ratings. I feel like a restaurant owner dealing with Yelpers. Grrrrr.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Mexikraut said:


> Dose water and mints help you get tips ? In my opinion we are underpaid and "hell no" I won't buy my pax anything ... this 5 star system already got us butt kissing and fake smiling... even to fubar pool riders.


Nah key to tips are friendly service/making an emotional connection to your pax and a tip sign


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I had a woman pull my door handle at the exact moment I cancelled as a no show and put the car in drive. I explained to her that I cancelled. She requests a new ride and I get the ping. I drive her to her destination and she rates me a 1.


Why did you accept the second ping? LoL


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

darkshy77 said:


> Move your car and hide cancel get your fee. When they ping again pick them up and make them wait....


They can tell you are the driver who cancelled on then


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

PTUber said:


> I've often thought the same Mattio41. Many on here just love to cancel. Cracks me up that they will wait exactly 5 minutes and even if the PAX is close to the car they will cancel & drive away. Makes 0 sense. Also why not call or text?? Get them in the car!


It really depends on a short trip sometimes your cancel pays more than the trip. 3.75 for no additional mileage is not a bad preposition.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

I think it should all be automatic, arrive at pin/address, rider gets notified and the timer starts, every minute they hold us up, they are charged $1~$1.50, after 15 mins ($15~$20 in our pocket by then), it auto cancels (as no show of course), we can then choose to wait for another ping or drive off, and wether or not they come out, they still get charged the waiting fee 

If the pax needs more time (in the middle of preparing luggage or something), they could get an option to pay for extra time

Once pax start realizing they have to pay extra to have us wait on them, they'll avoid holding us up so they don't get charged extra


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Mikedamirault said:


> I think it should all be automatic, arrive at pin/address, rider gets notified and the timer starts, every minute they hold us up, they are charged $1~$1.50, after 15 mins ($15~$20 in our pocket by then), it auto cancels (as no show of course), we can then choose to wait for another ping or drive off, and wether or not they come out, they still get charged the waiting fee
> 
> If the pax needs more time (in the middle of preparing luggage or something), they could get an option to pay for extra time
> 
> Once pax start realizing they have to pay extra to have us wait on them, they'll avoid holding us up so they don't get charged extra


One thing I do like on Lyft is they have the countdown clock built in so as soon as you hit the button that you have arrived the clock starts and the PAX is charged obviously not a lot but it does seem to get the PAX out a bit faster.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> They can tell you are the driver who cancelled on then


Yep and don't care I stay at a 4.7- 4.5 rating for two yrs. last yr after the rate cuts my trips drop to 10 or less a week. Got email thanking me for my 700 pax last yr. Ha


----------



## MN_UberRacer (Jan 9, 2017)

cindym said:


> Easy on Android, too, and great time savers. I have several also, and use one similar to yours one minute after arrival, since Uber here recommends not contacting the pax before waiting one minute. Mine says "Your Uber driver, Cindy, has arrived at the pin you dropped/address you entered, (I delete one of those) but I don't see you. I am in a dark gray Prius, do you see me?"
> 
> I was just saying that it would be impossible here to send one preemptively, 5 minutes before arrival.


Cindy...is there a shortcut key to be able to do this on Android?

Thanks


----------



## cindym (Apr 24, 2016)

MN_UberRacer said:


> Cindy...is there a shortcut key to be able to do this on Android?
> 
> Thanks


When I open texting, I tap on the three little dots in the upper right hand corner, then Quick Responses, then the plus, to create my own.


----------



## MN_UberRacer (Jan 9, 2017)

cindym said:


> When I open texting, I tap on the three little dots in the upper right hand corner, then Quick Responses, then the plus, to create my own.


I don't have that option when I click on the dots. Weird.


----------



## cindym (Apr 24, 2016)

I have a Samsung Galaxy 5 and T-Mobile service, if that makes a difference. What do you have?


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Roll up, "hey siri, set a 5 minute timer" ding, ding, ding...roll away and cancel.


----------



## Spike72 (Jan 18, 2017)

There is no reason a driver should have to wait at all for a rider. Think about it. They got an estimate as to how long it would take a driver to arrive before they even confirmed the ride. They have a map showing how far away we are in near real-time, and they have a name, vehicle and license plate to look for before we even arrive. The app makes sure we are there as quickly as possible. So, since they initiated the the sense of urgency, they should be the one waiting on the street for a vehicle.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I've got the five minute no-show thing down to science.
> 
> 
> I start my stopwatch the second the app acknowledges I've arrived.
> ...


CTFU!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Spike72 said:


> They have a map showing how far away we are in near real-time,


To be fair the map actually lags behind but by 1 or 2 minutes at worst.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> To be fair the map actually lags behind but by 1 or 2 minutes at worst.


But if you're sitting in front of the house next door, cos it's safer or whatever, the app can sit at 1 min for ever. If pax isn't out there on arrival I find it easier to txt them and start the timer.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> But if you're sitting in front of the house next door, cos it's safer or whatever, the app can sit at 1 min for ever. If pax isn't out there on arrival I find it easier to txt them and start the timer.


I dont disagree but my point was you can be parked outside their house and the lag will show you driving down the street three or four blocks away.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> It really depends on a short trip sometimes your cancel pays more than the trip. 3.75 for no additional mileage is not a bad preposition.


Is your minimum fare the same as your cancel fee in Seattle? Here in Atlanta, minimum is $3.75 but cancel fee is $4.50.



Mikedamirault said:


> I think it should all be automatic, arrive at pin/address, rider gets notified and the timer starts, every minute they hold us up, they are charged $1~$1.50, after 15 mins ($15~$20 in our pocket by then), it auto cancels (as no show of course), we can then choose to wait for another ping or drive off, and wether or not they come out, they still get charged the waiting fee
> 
> If the pax needs more time (in the middle of preparing luggage or something), they could get an option to pay for extra time
> 
> Once pax start realizing they have to pay extra to have us wait on them, they'll avoid holding us up so they don't get charged extra


You are out of your mind, and I mean that in the nicest way possible. You really think Uber would charge pax more for no-shows then their actual trip?

If they did this, there'd be an EPIDEMIC of cancellation no-shows, because you'll have drivers like the infamous JTR below...



JTR said:


> Simply close app, move your car to near by location and wait 5 mins... reopen app and cancel for no show when rider calls you pick up and say yeap im at pick up location waiting for you... where are you?


...and others like him who are basically stealing money from pax. You think it's a good idea to turn cancellation no-shows to be GREATLY more profitable than a standard Airport run? Now THAT is funny!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Is your minimum fare the same as your cancel fee in Seattle? Here in Atlanta, minimum is $3.75 but cancel fee is $4.50


Our cancel fee is 5.00 and minimum fare is 4.80 both before Ubers cut.


----------



## FrostedBlack (Dec 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Nah key to tips are friendly service/making an emotional connection to your pax and a tip sign


Naw knowing you it's listening to epic sax guy for 10 hours.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

cindym said:


> If you don't text or call, and they ask for an adjustment, they will usually get it, and you'll lose that fee. Uber doesn't even inform you when fares are adjusted at the pax request. If you don't routinely check previous fares, you won't know.
> 
> If you make an effort to contact them, you will get the fee, even if Uber erroneously allows the pax to adjust it. But you'll have to contact Uber to adjust it back.


I don't do Uber, but on Lyft you have to call when the five minute timer runs out. If they can't get out in five minutes, a ride they called for, I just call, let it ring once or twice, then click the "rider not here". It is so damn rude to call for car, I show up, but they can't get out to me. This should be 2 minute Max wait time. Also, the 5 minutes to cancel should be one minute. Too many times I have went a mile or two down the road in their direction, just to have them cancel. Give them the same 15 seconds I get to determine if I want that ride. Either you want the ride or not, but 5 minutes to decide is f-in absurd!!


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

cindym said:


> If you don't text or call, and they ask for an adjustment, they will usually get it, and you'll lose that fee. Uber doesn't even inform you when fares are adjusted at the pax request. If you don't routinely check previous fares, you won't know.
> 
> If you make an effort to contact them, you will get the fee, even if Uber erroneously allows the pax to adjust it. But you'll have to contact Uber to adjust it back.


Oh believe I look at my daily earnings and make sure my trips don't change. I average a cancel based on a "no show" 1 a day maybe 2 if I'm lucky. It's easy money and if the pax doesn't show up in 2-5 min I'm out and I repeat that's without a text or call.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> You are out of your mind, and I mean that in the nicest way possible. You really think Uber would charge pax more for no-shows then their actual trip?


Of course they wouldn't do it, I think it's pretty obvious Uber doesn't care about their drivers, why would they do anything in our favor? From a driver's standpoint though, it's a perfect idea, think about it...

• Do you really want to wait in front of a house/apartment/dorm while your pax takes their time still packing their luggage before going to the airport?

• Do you really want to wait in front of a bar while your pax is still shooting the shit with their friends?

• Do you really want to wait at Rideshare pickup at the airport because your pax requested you before even stepping off the plane?

Of course you don't, you want to pull up and your pax be right there waiting, but your pax doesn't care, they'd rather waste your time

I've had it happen many times myself, I show up at a bar, I can see my pax just standing there, he SEES me, he ACKNOWLEDGES me, he STARES STRAIGHT AT me... And he goes right back to chatting and laughing, after about 5mins, he walks up to me and says "hey, I'll be right out, I just gotta close my tab", umm... And you couldn't do all that BEFORE requesting me?

They think it's perfectly fine to have us sit there and wait, but hell, if I get paid to wait, sure, take all night if you want



steveK2016 said:


> If they did this, there'd be an EPIDEMIC of cancellation no-shows, because you'll have drivers like the infamous JTR below...


This is kind of the point, like I said, it would be on a timer, after the timer runs out, it's going to cancel as no-show anyway

The pax DESERVES this, they are holding us up, don't request unless you are ready, the pax should wait, not the driver



steveK2016 said:


> ...and others like him who are basically stealing money from pax. You think it's a good idea to turn cancellation no-shows to be GREATLY more profitable than a standard Airport run? Now THAT is funny!


How is it stealing? They are wasting our time, we aren't stealing, we are charging for down time, every minute we are waiting on a pax is a minute we could be getting another ping

The point is the pax doesn't want to be charged, so it teaches the pax a lesson, it makes them think "oh, if I get charged making my driver wait, maybe I shouldn't be making my driver wait to begin with", then to prevent that charge, they will be ready and waiting before they even think of requesting

It's like a speeding ticket, when was the last time you sped past a cop just to show off? Thought so, is the cop stealing by writing you a ticket?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> And it wasnt worth it. Never drive desperate.


Lol. I like your style.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Is your minimum fare the same as your cancel fee in Seattle? Here in Atlanta, minimum is $3.75 but cancel fee is $4.50.
> 
> You are out of your mind, and I mean that in the nicest way possible. You really think Uber would charge pax more for no-shows then their actual trip?
> 
> ...


In Houston the no show fee is $4 and minimum trip is $2.44 for a 20% driver. $3.60 and $2.20 for a 28%er.

MANY trips pay less than the no show fee.

Uber took away our no show fees for about a year and brought them back recently. I suspect pax were getting canceled on very quickly as drivers had NO incentive to wait.


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

*I take advantage of 4 minute cancellation time. Except if it's a big surge of course *


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mikedamirault said:


> Of course they wouldn't do it, I think it's pretty obvious Uber doesn't care about their drivers, why would they do anything in our favor? From a driver's standpoint though, it's a perfect idea, think about it...
> 
> • Do you really want to wait in front of a house/apartment/dorm while your pax takes their time still packing their luggage before going to the airport?
> 
> ...


What I "Want and like" versus the real world are two different things. You really think Uber would create a system where if you are out waiting for your pax for X minutes that they'd create a mechanism where you could earn $15-20 before you even start your trip. Potentially for a trip that would only cost $6 (min fare)?

They won't even put a tipping ability in the app, you really think this idea is practical?

I've had it done to me many times too, you haven't drove rideshare if you haven't had to wait on stupid pax to get out when you've arrived. I agree we should get paid something for waiting, but enough to earn $20 for 15 minutes of waiting ($80 an hour effective hourly rate!) you are out of your mind!


----------



## cindym (Apr 24, 2016)

In St Louis, minimum fares and cx are both $5 for the pax. But since Uber gets to charge the base on a minimum fare and not on a cx, the 25% driver gets $2.47 for a minimum fare and $3.75 for cx. The 20% drivers get a bit more, but we both get more for cx. But deactivation at 10% cx rate and routine long rides means there is little incentive to abuse cancelling here.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> What I "Want and like" versus the real world are two different things. You really think Uber would create a system where if you are out waiting for your pax for X minutes that they'd create a mechanism where you could earn $15-20 before you even start your trip. Potentially for a trip that would only cost $6 (min fare)?


Again, of course Uber will never do it, and I would never expect them to, show me in my post where I mentioned that Uber would do such a thing, should and would mean entirely different things



steveK2016 said:


> They won't even put a tipping ability in the app, you really think this idea is practical?


As I said before, of course they won't do it, they don't care about us, they always side for the pax

Do I find it practical? Of course I do, is $1~$1.50 a bit steep? Maybe, but that can always be adjusted, pax purposely holding us up is a major problem, they NEED to be penalized for it

Like I said before, it's like a cop pulling someone over for speeding, when you are written a ticket, there is a fine associated with that ticket, do you want to pay that fine? Of course not, so what do you do to avoid that fine in the future? You stop speeding

If you are "fined" $1~$1.50/min for holding up your Uber driver, you won't hold him up anymore now will you?... problem solved



steveK2016 said:


> I've had it done to me many times too, you haven't drove rideshare if you haven't had to wait on stupid pax to get out when you've arrived. I agree we should get paid something for waiting, but enough to earn $20 for 15 minutes of waiting ($80 an hour effective hourly rate!) you are out of your mind!


I seriously don't see the problem, they will only be charged if they hold you up, if they are ready and waiting at the pin like they are supposed to be to begin with, then they won't be charged the fee

Personally, even if I got (up to) $20 for just waiting, I'd still wait for my pax, even if it is a short $3 trip, $3 may not be much, but I'd rather have $23 instead of just $20, and like I said, it's an auto cancel, so you can just leave with $20 for your troubles, and keep in mind, that's $20 for 15 mins, so you still have to wait the entire 15 mins to even get that $20, if you just wait 5 mins, you only get $5~$7

As for it being a possibility for stealing, we already have a huge possibility for stealing to begin with, instead of cancelling as no-show, just begin trip without the pax and take off

Sure it's a lot of money, but it's money at the expense of holding us up and keeping us from getting other pings, time is money, if you're gonna waste it, pay up


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mikedamirault said:


> ...


When you make a suggestion, I assume you actually want Uber to do it. While I agree we should be paid for waiting, a reasonable suggestion would make more sense. $0.00 isn't working, but maybe $0.25 a minute IF they don't show up within 5 minutes.

So if they arrive at 4 minutes, no extra charge. If they arrive at 5 minutes, it's an additional $1.25. If they show up at 10 minutes, it's an additional $2.50. It's not ground breaking money, but it's enough to encourage people not to let their Uber sit waiting but it also doesn't make Uber an exorbitant expense. That's an additional minimum fare to someone, $2.50, in some markets, so it would make it worth it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DexNex said:


> Lol. I like your style.


A wise man shared that with me on the Seattle board


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I think its simple dont wait more than 5 minutes. I agree with Steve a dollar per minute is crazy and never going to happen. As a driver move on to your next fare or if you have a high rating take your cancel fee and let them re request you


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> When you make a suggestion, I assume you actually want Uber to do it. While I agree we should be paid for waiting, a reasonable suggestion would make more sense. $0.00 isn't working, but maybe $0.25 a minute IF they don't show up within 5 minutes.
> 
> So if they arrive at 4 minutes, no extra charge. If they arrive at 5 minutes, it's an additional $1.25. If they show up at 10 minutes, it's an additional $2.50. It's not ground breaking money, but it's enough to encourage people not to let their Uber sit waiting but it also doesn't make Uber an exorbitant expense. That's an additional minimum fare to someone, $2.50, in some markets, so it would make it worth it.


That makes absolutely no sense

We already get $3+ for waiting 5 mins before cancelling, why would we reduce that to $1.25? We'd be making even less money per min than we make now, we would have to wait the entire 10 mins to get anywhere close to the same payout that we get in half that time now, the only difference is if the ride isn't cancelled, they aren't charged for us waiting

Obviously that's not working because even with the $3+ for 5 min we make now, our pax still hold us up, obviously it's not enough of an incentive for getting their butts out the door and waiting for us

Again, they should be waiting for us, not the other way around, when we arrive, they should be already standing at the pin location, we shouldn't have to wait at all, not even one minute, yes, I feel they should be charged even if they take longer than 60 seconds

There are times I'm waiting for a pax and there is nowhere to park, so I have to stop in the middle of the street with my hazards on, I think my time of blocking traffic and pissing people off (not to mention breaking the law) is worth more than $3+ for 5 mins


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I think its simple dont wait more than 5 minutes. I agree with Steve a dollar per minute is crazy and never going to happen. As a driver move on to your next fare or if you have a high rating take your cancel fee and let them re request you


How is a dollar a minute crazy?

Back in the day, talking on the phone was highway robbery before unlimited packages came out, and long distance? You don't want to know, hell, I remember whenever we made long distance calls when I was a kid, we made each call short and worth it, even going online (in the good old days of dial-up), I was always given a time limit so the phone bill wouldn't be outrageous, and this was just in the 90's, but that didn't keep us from making calls or going online, but the steep price did keep us on our toes

$5 is nothing, we tip at least that much when we're out. You know, I find it funny, I hear everybody complaining about not being tipped, yet "oh, no, charging someone a dollar a minute for holding up their Uber driver is way too much"

In my experience, if you wait 5 mins, cancel and leave, you are going to make very few trips if any, and the most that you will make that night is what you make in cancellation fees, most of my pax (albeit not all) take much longer than 5 mins, I have had times when I wait about 20 mins (yes, I have waited that long on some pax), just about to cancel and leave, and here they come out to my car and think nothing about it, or even worse, I'll drive to the pin, wait 15 mins, and get a call asking "where are you?", I'll say "I'm at the pin at so and so address", and they'll reply with "uh, I don't even know where that is, I'm at so and so", hmm, so they don't even know the location that they set the pick up point and they are several blocks away, and didn't even bother to call for 15 mins?

I bet at $1/min, they'd be a lot more careful in not wasting my time


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Mikedamirault said:


> How is a dollar a minute crazy?
> 
> Back in the day, talking on the phone was highway robbery before unlimited packages came out, and long distance? You don't want to know, hell, I remember whenever we made long distance calls when I was a kid, we made each call short and worth it, even going online (in the good old days of dial-up), I was always given a time limit so the phone bill wouldn't be outrageous, and this was just in the 90's, but that didn't keep us from making calls or going online, but the steep price did keep us on our toes
> 
> ...


A 5 dollar fee is one dollar per minute. Waiting more than that is your fault. Uber directs you to cancel no show after 5 minutes

There are times where drivers hide from pax to get a cancel fee. Charging 10 or 15 dollars would be wrong, especially when some drivers hide from pax to get a cancel fee.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> A 5 dollar fee is one dollar per minute. Waiting more than that is your fault. Uber directs you to cancel no show after 5 minutes


 Uber doesn't direct you to cancel at all, they just give you $3+ for waiting that long, it is up to the driver's discretion wether they choose to wait the 5 mins, wait longer, or not wait



Shangsta said:


> There are times where drivers hide from pax to get a cancel fee. Charging 10 or 15 dollars would be wrong, especially when some drivers hide from pax to get a cancel fee.


That's just plainly stupid

You have no idea what the destination is until you start the trip, what if you wait the 5 mins, cancel, get your $3+ (if you even get it, it's been hit or miss in my experience) and you just cancelled on say a $20 trip, now you just got $3+ on what you would otherwise have gotten $20, you just screwed yourself over

If you are going to get one over on the pax, you are better off starting the trip without them then just driving off (not that we should be doing either of those)

Now, let's say the waiting fee is $1/min and goes straight to the driver (in reality Uber will want their cut, but just to make things simple...), you get a ping and drive over to the pax, you wait 10 mins and the pax comes out, they get in the car and you start the trip, and lo and behold, you lucked out and got a $20 trip

Now tell me, would you rather take the $30 total or would you go "I shoulda just cancelled at 5 mins and taken the $5", personally, I would go for the $30 and would have no regrets doing so


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mikedamirault said:


> That makes absolutely no sense
> 
> We already get $3+ for waiting 5 mins before cancelling, why would we reduce that to $1.25? We'd be making even less money per min than we make now, we would have to wait the entire 10 mins to get anywhere close to the same payout that we get in half that time now, the only difference is if the ride isn't cancelled, they aren't charged for us waiting
> 
> ...


You wouldn't.

The EXTRA earning takes place when it's crossed the 5 min threshold.

So the clock ticks at $0.25 a minute starting from when you arrive at the pin. If the pax arrives before the 5 min, they owe nothing extra. If you cancel at 5 minutes, you get the standard cancellation fee. If you wait 10 minutes, you get the fare plus $2.50 for the wait. $2.50 for waiting 10 minutes is an effective rate of $15 an hour, which might be too low. Maybe $0.35 a minute, which becomes $21 an hour effective rate.

Your idea had an effective rate of $80 an hour, no where near reasonable unless you're running Black/SUV.

So if wait 6 minutes as they come out, you earn $2.10 plus the fare. Eventually all of this will start to add up and will be enough to get pax to be out and on the ready, but not too expensive that it drives pax away from Uber to Lyft or other alternatives that you're idea of $15-20 fee BEFORE the trip begins would more certainly do...


----------



## Spike72 (Jan 18, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> To be fair the map actually lags behind but by 1 or 2 minutes at worst.


"near real-time"


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> You wouldn't.
> 
> The EXTRA earning takes place when it's crossed the 5 min threshold.
> 
> ...


If that were the case, the current system would be enough to get pax to be ready and waiting before we arrive, many drivers cancel right at the 5 min mark to get their cancellation fee and move on, causing the pax to be charged the fee and have to request another Uber, that fee alone should be enough to get them out the door, right? Well, obviously not, as it's not working

I live in Columbus, OH, the minimum fare here is $5 (driver gets $3 and Uber gets $2), the 5 min cancellation fee (at least what we get of it) is $3.75, so the only incentive here to wait the 5 mins (many times being illegally parked and/or blocking traffic) is a measley 75 cents, and the fact that there is a chance we may get a ride that pays out higher than $3

Now the thing about Columbus is that it is a medium-ish sized city, and is sort of an island surrounded by farmland, so from downtown, in light to no traffic, you can drive out to a rual area in about 30 mins to an hour (maybe even less), and there is barely any business out in rual areas, coupled with the fact that we have virtually no tourism, so we have maybe two hotspots in the entire city that we can expect any business

So in my market, even with my idea in place, $80/hr is wishful thinking, given with the current system in place, I average about $50 to $70 a night


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

1-star


----------



## tirebiter (Sep 13, 2015)

GalinMcMahon said:


> Is it awkward? I've always logged off and driven away.


If you cancel on a pax, and then they ping you again, and you take them -- they will 1-star you for the cancellation.

Identity is asymmetric: they know who you are while you are driving to them, so they know it's you the second time (although it can also be obvious anyway, if they see no other cars around on their app).


----------

